# Sulawesi Poso Shrimp?



## LondonDragon

Hey guys, got this at Vivarium from Chris Lukhaup, he says they were blue sulawesi shrimp, they actually vary in colour and shade, green, blue, brown, mixed, etc.... not really sure what to make of these, but they breed as fast as cherries and like various temps, unlike most sulawesis these can live in colder temps and lower PH.

Manage to get my camera to sort of work today, its hard to get it to focus now, need to buy a new one, this on manual with the macro lenses.































































Maybe soon enough I will have some of these to share with people.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Bobtastic

Very nice LD! Maybe they'll be ready in time for their new home in my tank!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
I don't know what they are, but I really like them. You may be able to discount some types of shrimp from the shape of the rostrum, the little smooth or serrated extension right at the front of the head between the eyes. On the close up the rostrum looks smooth (non-serrated) and fairly long.

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Very nice LD! Maybe they'll be ready in time for their new home in my tank!


Thanks Bob, when I have some available I will let you know 



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I don't know what they are, but I really like them. You may be able to discount some types of shrimp from the shape of the rostrum, the little smooth or serrated extension right at the front of the head between the eyes. On the close up the rostrum looks smooth (non-serrated) and fairly long.


Thanks Darrel, they were brought over from Hong Kong on Chris last trip there, I know he collected quite a few shrimp in the wild himself (A1matt had a few of his great wild CRS) so not sure if these were also wild collected, don't get me wrong I like them and they look so different from anything else too, best thing is that they are breeding quite well, which is a bonus, don't think anyone else has these, only seen a couple of references regarding these shrimp on the web after a lot of searching lol

I might get some of these next, they look awesome and apparently breed well too:






Also tempted by these other Poso shrimp, which might be a mix of the ones I have:


----------



## Garuf

The images in your most recent post aren't working for me, Paulo. 
They look beautiful shrimp though, I'd love to get my hands on some. 
Also, pop on chat at some point, I could do with asking a couple o'questions.


----------



## LondonDragon

Cheers Garuf, have posted new photos!!


----------



## Bobtastic

Yikes! Those last too are beautiful!


----------



## cheebs

LondonDragon said:
			
		

>


WOW! The lower one looks like it belongs in TRON or something


----------



## Gill

The Poso Shrimp are Sooooo Nice. Have been Tempted by them a few times, as well as the Starry and Harlequins. 
I like the Blue Leg Poso aswell, and they are not too expensive @ £3.99
Have you Seen the Rilli Shrimp Yet @ £9.99 each, Seen a Few on Ebay and Might get some depending on how they color up in a few weeks. They are not from Silane, but another Farm in Thailand.


Just checked with a Few MA Stores and they are going to try and get these in if they can, in the next few weeks.


----------



## LondonDragon

Gill said:
			
		

> Starry and Harlequins.


I would not bother with these, they are very difficult to keep, specially Harlequins, I have tried them in the past.


----------



## Gill

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starry and Harlequins.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not bother with these, they are very difficult to keep, specially Harlequins, I have tried them in the past.
Click to expand...


What aspects were difficult with these. 
I remember when I had Matano and Cardinals that they did well untill the 1st molt. They did not survive it. I suspect I needed to Add some more Shrimp Food like Shirakawa Stones etc.


----------



## LondonDragon

There is an indication that Cardinals needs some salt in the water (I have kept these alinve for about a year in the past), just the Harlequins are very sensitive and I haven't had any reports of anyone keeping them long term in the aquarium, let alone breed them!


----------



## Gill

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> There is an indication that Cardinals needs some salt in the water (I have kept these alinve for about a year in the past), just the Harlequins are very sensitive and I haven't had any reports of anyone keeping them long term in the aquarium, let alone breed them!




Have you joined Shrimpnow.
Really great advise for shrimp keepers and alot of people have had success with Poso and Other Sulawesi species. I Need to read up on some of the breeding and tank setup over there.


----------



## LondonDragon

Yep I have joined many years ago, Poso seems the easiest Sulwaresi to keep and breed, specially the ones I have and also the Blue Leg Poso. Others require more specific water parameters that are not always easy to maintain, specially in nanos where most people keep shrimp. I would say for Sulawesi to have at least a 60l tank.


----------



## Gill

Yeah, I agree with you there. 
I am upgrading mine from the Pico to a Larger tank (87Ltr) over the weekend. Think I have Over done the Filtration though, 1300LPH for a 87 Ltr Tank. but wanted as much as possible and will add some buffers (coral rubble)to the Canister.


----------



## LondonDragon

Shrimp tank don't really need a lot of filtration, although I had around 800lph on my 60l tank at one stage and that was fine, does help keeping mosses clean. 

The only issues with Sulawesi is keeping PH levels between 8-8.2 also you will need higher temps of around 27-28C, also make sure you do not have another other shrimp species in the tank, although Sulawesi snails are recommended.


----------



## Gill

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Shrimp tank don't really need a lot of filtration, although I had around 800lph on my 60l tank at one stage and that was fine, does help keeping mosses clean.
> 
> The only issues with Sulawesi is keeping PH levels between 8-8.2 also you will need higher temps of around 27-28C, also make sure you do not have another other shrimp species in the tank, although Sulawesi snails are recommended.




Thanks for the Info.
When I get some Sulawesi they will be going in Kodama, so won't mix them. And will add Some Nerites and more Micro Crabs in with them.


Wish there was a Thank you button on here


----------



## LondonDragon

You welcome  Ensure the Nerites can handle the High PH levels, also I would not add the crabs, they will be fine with adult shrimp but if they breed I am not too sure if they will eat the shrimplets... I have never kept any but I would not risk it personally.


----------



## LondonDragon

Blue Leg Poso:

GH 7, KH 3, pH 8.1, temp. 29°C and add to 15 liters of water half a teaspoon of SERA Mineral Salt.

Cardinal Shrimp:

GH 7, HN-3, pH 8.1, temp. 30°C and add to 15 liters of water half a teaspoon of SERA Mineral Salt to reach 608mS.

Red Poso Shrimp (the last photo of the ones I liked with the crazy eyes):

Water temperature must be around 27-30°C and it should be absolutely clear. To feed this shrimp just a little is the point to success in careing and breedning.

Info taken from breeders site.


----------



## Gill

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> You welcome  Ensure the Nerites can handle the High PH levels, also I would not add the crabs, they will be fine with adult shrimp but if they breed I am not too sure if they will eat the shrimplets... I have never kept any but I would not risk it personally.




Nah, Limnopilos naiyanetri are fine with Shrimp and Shrimplets. They don't take any notice of shrimplets.


----------



## a1Matt

Gill said:
			
		

> Have you Seen the Rilli Shrimp Yet @ £9.99 each, Seen a Few on Ebay and Might get some depending on how they color up in a few weeks. They are not from Silane, but another Farm in Thailand.



I've seen these in the flesh.
They look great.
But! The breeder whose stock I was viewing warned me that they do not breed true (I appreciated his honesty).  1 in 10 offspring are rilis, 9 in 10 come out as normal cherry\sakura.  So extensive selective breeding is needed to maintain the patterning.


----------



## LondonDragon

Next year at Vivarium is going to be fun!! Can already imagine all the shrimp I will be coming back with! lol


----------



## Garuf

Yeah, and I'll have a passport! 
You best get saving for it, Paulo!


----------



## Gill

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you Seen the Rilli Shrimp Yet @ £9.99 each, Seen a Few on Ebay and Might get some depending on how they color up in a few weeks. They are not from Silane, but another Farm in Thailand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen these in the flesh.
> They look great.
> But! The breeder whose stock I was viewing warned me that they do not breed true (I appreciated his honesty).  1 in 10 offspring are rilis, 9 in 10 come out as normal cherry\sakura.  So extensive selective breeding is needed to maintain the patterning.
Click to expand...



Yep I understand the Ratios from Silane's and others threads.


----------



## Gill

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Next year at Vivarium is going to be fun!! Can already imagine all the shrimp I will be coming back with! lol




OMG Yes, If i go I would need at least  £500 to spend on Shrimp and Products.


----------



## Mortis

Oooh what is this Vivarium thingy and where is it ?


----------

